# Problem with results Room EQ wizard



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Excuse me for my bad english
I'm starting to get mad. I'v been trying for 3 evenings to measure my AV32R (dp) with TMReq setup. attached a plot from my measurements. Each speaker looks the same. What am I doing wrong ?

Regards,
Joost


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

Here a test with version 4.0, same strange results.
Can anybody help me out?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well eqing the upper stuff with REW usually proves unproductive anyway. Remember +/-3 db is needed for a significant difference in loudness. 

Take it slow go over every step maybe with a friend. 2nd pair of eyes catches stuff.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you trying to read the electrical response? Or acoustic?
Were you able to get through a proper soundcard calibration?


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

> Are you trying to read the electrical response? Or acoustic?
> Were you able to get through a proper soundcard calibration?
> 
> Read more: Problem with results Room EQ wizard - Home Theater Forum - Home Theater Systems - HomeTheaterShack http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-room-eq-wizard.html#post227819#ixzz0dCmuLUDd


Acoustic Response, and yes, the soundcard calibration is ok

Regards,
Joost


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

And you did the "calibrate levels?"
What did you calibrate to (SPL meter?)?
What mic, soundcard are you using?


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

> And you did the "calibrate levels?"
> What did you calibrate to (SPL meter?)?
> What mic, soundcard are you using?


Yes, calibrating is ok. The soundcard calibrated, SPL meter calibrated. Everything seems to work fine. (75db)

The soundcard is the standard ASUS A7V (notebook), it's designed for entertainment. 
What do you mean by, "What mic", I thought the SPL meter function was microfone ?

Do I need an external mic ?

Greetings,
Joost


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Joozz said:


> Each speaker looks the same. What am I doing wrong ?


It's hard to say because the graph scaling you're using is whacked. Please post your graphs with our usual scaling of 45-105 dB vertical and 15-200 Hz horizontal. There's an icon in the upper right corner of the REW program window to set the graph scale.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Partially it'll depend on which SPL meter you're using. The RS meters are generally only good up to 3kHz, the Galaxy 140 can be used for higher ranges. What meter are you using?
Also, make sure you're using the "line in" jack on the computer, not the "mic in" jack...


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the 33-2055 dB from the Radioshack.
Tonight I'm trying to hook up my Macbook pro, maybe this will work.

Regards,
Joost


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well... we sometimes have issues with Macs... especially Macs using a firewire soundcard... so by all means try, but beware...
Let's remove some variables here... Post a pic of the soundcard calibration with the looped-back-response just so I can see what we're dealing with there...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like 3 problems. 

1. Your soundcard measurement looks like it has bass management active, so it is missing all the LF (which is being redirected to the sub output). You need to put the soundcard into "stereo" or "direct" or tell it your speaker setup is 2 front speakers only so that it sends the full signal range to the front left/right outputs.

2. The second problem is that your loopback measurement is made with the "C weighted SPL meter" box checked, so the broad "U" shape you see is the inverse C correction. That box should not be checked for the loopback measurement.

3. It looks like your loopback is still in place when you are trying to make measurements, you also may not have selected the input your SPL meter is connected to as the input REW should listen to.


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes... I trew away my Asus notebook...
I connected my MacBook Pro, and....tadaaa... 
20 - 200 hz, now it is getting better. Please advice

Regards,
Joost


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

> Post a pic of the soundcard calibration with the looped-back-response just so I can see what we're dealing with there...


Attached a picture from the soundcard cal.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The graphs are probably OK, though a little hard to tell with the soundcard as the plot range is so large. Click on the button labelled "graph limits" near the top right and set the SPL range for measurements to be 45dB at the bottom and 105dB at the top. Also click the "Freq Axis" button to get back to a log axis (as it is in your room measurement). The soundcard measurement is centered around zero so you will need to scroll the graph up to see it.


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

The plot seems to look ok.
I'm measuring now, adjusting, seems to work now

Thanks

Joost


----------



## Joozz (Nov 11, 2008)

Finaly !

All channels done ! Looks like there was a curtain for my speakers (for years...! )
Whole new dimension. Did only a 20 - 200Hz optimization.

My sub also fits much nicer to the whole sound picture ! Now it's time for Beer & chips. 
Everybody, thanks for your info.

Regards,
Joost


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad it's working out for you! Have fun, and try not to get too obsessed!


----------

